
What's the best text for learning Flex? - havoyan

======
havoyan
I found a good text for Javascript from another thread. Anyone knows similar
text for flex/ActionScript?

~~~
Shooter
For Actionscript: Essential Actionscript 3.0 by Colin Moock is a great book.
There's also a book on Actionscript Design Patterns that is okay.

For Flex: I used Total Training's DVD training and then just used Adobe's
docs.

Total Training also has a new online training option that is cheaper than
buying the DVDs. I'd recommend the online library if you have a high-speed
connection and don't mind NOT being able to download the vids. (You can get
online access to ALL Adobe training products for about the same as one or two
Flex DVDs, roughly $200. I just gave away and sold a bunch of access codes to
the online library, and everyone reported they were thrilled with the training
and service. I've just used the DVDs.) Send me an email if you're interested
in buying any Total Training DVDs...I have a bunch of new ones still in the
shrinkwrap and some that were opened and viewed once. I'm out of the online
access codes, though.

